

CIT Files For Bankruptcy - raintrees
http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2009/11/01/AR2009110101470.html?hpid%3Dtopnews&sub=AR

======
johng
I predict this will have far reaching implications for the market, at least in
the short term.

